# Änderungen in Powerpoint verfolgen



## Dommas (6. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe hier eine Frage die sich bestimmt schon mal jemand gestellt hat. In Word 2003 kann man ja die Änderungen am Dokument mitverfolgen, welche durch andere Bearbeiter vorgenommen wurden. Dies ist in diesem Sinne aber in Powerpoint nicht möglich. Ich habe bei Microsoft nachgeschaut, was es für Methoden gibt, und alle, die hier gelistet sind, entsprechen nicht unseren Anforderungen:

Powerpoint 2003 auf MS Office Hilfe Online

Wir möchten eben nicht manuell einen Kommentar einfügen müssen, man sollte automatisch sehen, wer was verändert hat, wie in Word. Ich habe gesehen, dass es eine Funktion "Revisionen" gibt (Symbolleiste Revisionen einblenden). Diese Funktion ist aber nirgends  im Internet beschrieben, ich habe bestimmt eine halbe Stunde lang gesucht. Weiss jemand wie das mit Revisionen funktioniert? Bei mir ist nämlich diese Symbolleiste nur grau. Oder hat jemand eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden, Änderungen zu verfolgen?

Danke im Voraus!

MfG Thomas


----------

